
Douglas Adams was right:“Genuine people personalities” are coming to our gadgets - zeristor
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/douglas-adams-was-right-get-ready-to-talk-with-digital-personalities/
======
thescriptkiddie
The Encyclopedia Galactica defines a robot as a mechanical apparatus designed
to do the work of a man. The marketing division of the Sirius Cybernetics
Corporation defines a robot as "Your Plastic Pal Who's Fun to Be With. The
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy defines the marketing devision of the Sirius
Cybernetic Corporation as "a bunch of mindless jerks who'll be the first
against the wall when the revolution comes".

~~~
jaclaz
>The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy defines the marketing devision of the
Sirius Cybernetic Corporation as "a bunch of mindless jerks who'll be the
first against the wall when the revolution comes".

And indeed:

>Curiously, an edition of the Encyclopedia Galactica which conveniently fell
through a rift in the time-space continuum from 1000 years in the future
describes the Marketing Department of the Sirius Cybernetics Corporation as:
"A bunch of mindless jerks who were the first against the wall when the
revolution came."

------
klyrs
Mind the training set... "genuine people" can be quite awful: "kill your
foster parents"

------
zeristor
Glad to be of service

